# Question about countertops



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place but.....

I have a chance to buy some old real slate stone school chalk boards.  

They are 48 by 48 inches. and they would be cut in half cause the counters are 24 inches deep.  I would need 5 full boards to do my counters and backsplash behind the range and to cover the wall where the range used to be.

Since they are 4 feet wide, there would be very few seams.  The green painted surface used by teachers would be the bottom and the clean stone back would be the top side.

Can you think of any reason why I should NOT use them on my counters?

Would you use this slate if it was priced reasonably?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2008)

I would use it, but, I don't know if there would have been any additives to the slate for what it was made for. I don't see anything that would keep it from being a nice counter though.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 26, 2008)

Isn't slate porous?  Perhaps you would need to seal it.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

Good.  

I think I can get all 5 boards for about $640.  Is that too much?


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

They said on a online site somewhere that you oil it regularly.  I think that is all the sealing it needs....?


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't imagine where you would find a less expensive countertop!  But you MUST post pics when you get it installed!  I would also be very careful about heat and cutting on it, slate is very brittle.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

That is wonderful Linda!

That is just for the stone.  I would have to pay to have the stone cut and installed.

But I hope the dark charcoal stone will look good against the pale yellow tile backsplash.  The cabinets will be painted glossy white with jadite glass knobs.

The same place has recycled maple tongue and groove unfinished flooring pretty cheap too.

And I lust after the 14 foot long oak china cabinet they have!  Maybe they have layaway!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 26, 2008)

A couple of questions and/or comments: 

1. Are you replacing your existing counter tops or laminating this material over it? If replacing, then you'll need material that is at least 1-1/4" thick for structural strength. If laminating, you'll have to remove your sink and reset and resealed against leakage.

2. Most kitchen cabinets are 24" deep, and the counter tops are 25" deep in order to overhang the cabinets. Your calculations on how much material needed needs to take this into consideration. 

I found a website for you to start your research. This site is a designer who has worked with slate, and explains some information you should consider. 
The Kitchen Designer - Journal - Kitchen Countertops - Slate, Yes,*Slate!

I would do additional research using the Google phrase "slate for counter tops"

Personally, I prefer granite from a durability standpoint, but to each their own. If you plan on doing the work yourself, make sure you have all the details worked out before committing yourself to spending any money. Just because something is a deal, doesn't mean it's the best for a particular aplication. Also, from a resale point of view, I would stay with a more traditional material that would appeal to more buyers. Granite, solid surface materials like Corian, and traditional plastic laminates with plain and bevel edges are very safe for resale.

I install all of these materials, and in 30+ years have never seen slate in a kitchen or bath for a counter top.

Joe


----------



## gadzooks (Dec 26, 2008)

Slate is s-o-f-t. Breaks easily. I used to be a roofing contractor in Pennsylvania. Lotta slate roofs. Think about what you do on your kitchen counters...I sometimes pound chickens with wine bottles...


----------



## JoeV (Dec 26, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> I sometimes pound chickens with wine bottles...



Poor chickens... Sorry, it was there so I jumped at it. Yes, slate IS soft.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

Now I am really confused.

That site you gave me Joe says that slate is an excellent countertop but not used a lot for some reason.

I don't know what to do now!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2008)

It's too thin so would need support.  Even with support, it could break if you drop a heavy object on it.
Cutting is not a simple task and could take special tools  - which means more expensive installation
Since it is porous, it will stain if you spill on it.
If the contractor breaks a piece can you get more?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2008)

silly question... someone mentioned cutting on these... ...um... if you're not using a cutting board  what would the knife sound like on the slate.  I keep hearing finger nails on the chalk board????


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2008)

Leolady said:


> Now I am really confused.
> 
> That site you gave me Joe says that slate is an excellent countertop but not used a lot for some reason.
> 
> I don't know what to do now!




The slate the link recommends is over an inch thick.  That's not the same as a thinner piece slate cemented to a 1" thick underlayment.


----------



## gadzooks (Dec 26, 2008)

"Poor chickens... Sorry, it was there so I jumped at it. Yes, slate IS soft."

That's OK...I don't pound the ones who don't get into my wine...


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

I have not given up yet!

I will find a better alternative!  Thanks for all the advice folks!


----------



## Leolady (Dec 28, 2008)

I have decided what I am going to do.

I found a source for white and gray veined marble at a real good price.  Yes, I know it is soft and will stain, but remember I like the well worn vintage look.

I will store it until I save the money to have our local stoneworkers cut and install it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 28, 2008)

Leolady said:


> Yes, I know it is soft and will stain



It won't become "stained" - - - it will develop a patina!!!!  


...unless it's a big ol' splat of red wine...then it's stained!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 28, 2008)

Whatever countertop you choose, I wouldn't recommend cutting directly on it.  Cutting on stone/ceramic/glass, etc. is the death knell to your knife edge.  Stick with wood or plastic for cutting.  Your knives will thank you.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 28, 2008)

You are right!

I have a free standing old maple butcher block table for cutting.

Note to self:  Lay off the red wine.  

Yeah, it won't be worn, just patinated.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 28, 2008)

Leolady said:


> I have decided what I am going to do.
> 
> I found a source for white and gray veined marble at a real good price.  Yes, I know it is soft and will stain, but remember I like the well worn vintage look.
> 
> I will store it until I save the money to have our local stoneworkers cut and install it.



Granite is also porous, but both of them can receive a coating of sealer which will keep them from showing stains. There is a 15 year sealer which the application contractor can apply, then there are sealers you can buy from Places like Home Depot and Lowes which must be reapplied annually. A cutting board is still recommended for ANY counter top to preserve the edges on your knives and to preserve the softer top materials.

I just saw a show on FoodTV last night where they used the white/gray/black marble for a kitchen designed by Alton Brown, and the island counter top was wood! If it's good enough for Alton....


----------



## Leolady (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah!

Having Joe's approval means i HAVE made the right choice!!!

Thanks Joe!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 28, 2008)

Leolady said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Having Joe's approval means i HAVE made the right choice!!!
> 
> Thanks Joe!



LL, you made a better choice, but I would still recommend granite over marble just because it's more durable. But the marble is a whole lot better than the slate, especially in the thickness you were describing. If you want to see how marble wears, go to the courthouse in an old city where they have marble steps, and see how worn they have become just from being walked on with soft soled shoes and boots.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 29, 2008)

The courthouse here has the same issues -- smooth wearing.  

But I love the look of marble and can't stand granite.  I like the idea of it wearing and developing interesting patina.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 29, 2008)

I would love to do a wall in my kitchen with that chalk board slate!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 29, 2008)

LeoLady... I loved the slate idea... It would be tough to pull off though because you would need  to make sure it was adequately supported which would have meant setting in mortar on a ply base or something which would get $$$ and then you would have to figure out what to do about the edges. I think the slate would make great backsplashes though.

I cant wait to start sourcing materials for my kitchen... it will be awhile though. I will definitely be going for some vintage accents. 

I like the marble idea too.. most granite would clash with your  aesthetic. 

I would love to have my counters made of that solid black stone that HS science lab counters are made from.

Good luck... your kitchen will be awesome I am sure.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you PanchoHambre!

I am going to collect the materials as I find them, and store them until I have the money to do the renovation.  

I am glad you agree that the marble would look best in my vintage kitchen remodel.  

I am thinking that marble floor tiles to match would be a good backsplash behind the range.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> I would love to have my counters made of that solid black stone that HS science lab counters are made from.


What a fabulous idea! Heck, I think one of those long lab tables would make a spectacular dining table!


----------



## coookies (Dec 29, 2008)

In one of my geology classes (my major) for some reason we got onto the subject of gravestones and countertops.. and my prof noted that on all of the expensive italian marble gravestones, it doesn't take long to wear off all of the engraved writing, but granite can last for a goood long time... just wanted to chime that in  but hey, if you hate granite and don't mind that it wears down, it is WAY better than slate, so good choice! :-D  DO post pictures, your kitchen will surely look beautiful with marble countertops


----------



## coookies (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh and Leolady, forgot to mention, depending on your area you could check out a home salvage shop... can't remember exactly what they are called?  Sort of like a reclaimed home goods store.  There is one in western MA called Restore, they take old/vintage housewares (tubs, cabinets, chandeliers, you name it) and fix them up so that they are in good condition but still "vintage."  you could check Restore out to get an idea of what you might find at one of those places and check out your area for one


----------



## Leolady (Dec 29, 2008)

Good ideas coookies!  Will do!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

coookies said:


> Oh and Leolady, forgot to mention, depending on your area you could check out a home salvage shop... can't remember exactly what they are called?  Sort of like a reclaimed home goods store.  There is one in western MA called Restore, they take old/vintage housewares (tubs, cabinets, chandeliers, you name it) and fix them up so that they are in good condition but still "vintage."  you could check Restore out to get an idea of what you might find at one of those places and check out your area for one


Here they call them architectural antiques or architectural salvage. If you go to the ones in the scruffier parts of town, you can find some amazing deals. I have an old house so there are a few of these places I hit to find things like weights for old double hung windows, parts for radiators, etc. You might find some great old cabinet bases, LeoLady, for your marble counter tops.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to re-use all of the old cabinets [they were top of the line in their day], so I won't need any more.

But I am going to replace the hollow core doors with paneled ones, so I will be looking for them.  And I need flooring for the kitchen, breakfast area, living room, and hallway.  I am thinking about using wood.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

You can definitely find the old, panelled doors at an architectural salvage place. I've gotten several over the years. Plus the old door hardware, too. Again, if you go to the places in the rougher parts of town, the things haven't been cleaned up or re-finished yet so the prices are much better.

As coookies mentioned, Habitat For Humanity runs a place like this is most larger cities called ReStore. Ours has a huge assortment of doors that includes modern, hollow core, old solid wood, and commercial. If you have one near you, it's worth the trip. Be sure and take your measurements with you.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 29, 2008)

Leolady said:


> I have not given up yet!
> 
> I will find a better alternative! Thanks for all the advice folks!


 
Sometimes you can find old bowling alley.  I would love to use it as a counter with the dots and all scattered about.

I would use the slate as long as you had substantial support underneath.  Think of it as a large tile.  You can have a 1/4" thick tile counter then why not a 1/4" slate one?

I definately would clean and seal it though.  Good luck, post pics if you use it.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> What a fabulous idea! Heck, I think one of those long lab tables would make a spectacular dining table!


 yeah if I ever see one pop on craigslist I am totally snatching it!

Right now it is annoying because I see things that would work for me but I have nowhere to store them and I am months from demolishing the kitchen. I am hoping for it to be a spring/summer project. I have alot to get done before that. I am only doing a sort of rough temp kitchen at this time because my budget is non existent but I am hoping it can be sort of cool with found/reclaimed stuff. I am planning on alot of open shelving a) because I never can find anything and b) I have alot of awesome looking cookware (much of it vintage) so why not show it off.

my big debate is how exactly to use my "dining room" my kitchen is small and opens directly to this room and I would like it  to function as sort of an extention of the kitchen as I dont have any use for a formal dining room, I am not sure how to furhish it.. It must incorporate this sort of hideous old victorian china cabinet that was my great grandparents beyond that  I am not sure but it will need to take on some of my kitchen storage needs. I prettty much need everything to be multi function as my house is tiny. Cooking and eating is a big part of my life though and how I entertain.

Leolady.... I know they say you can do wood floors in the kitchen but personally I think it makes life too hard. I installed new solid maple through my whole house and it is taking a beating (I am hard on stuff) the kitchen is definitely going to get something more durable.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 29, 2008)

We had an oak kitchen floor in my house when I was a kid.  

Wood would be was easy on my bad back.  I can't think of anything else that would be durable, easy on my legs and back, and that would go with the rest of the house since the kitchen is open to it.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 29, 2008)

Oak will look great and it will take a patina of use well.. One thing I learned... make sure that any gaps are sealed up really well. The finishes are washable but if water seeps between the boards you will get nasty discoloration there. Anywhere my install was not quite perfect I have had some problems that were probably avoidable if the floor finisher dude had taken some extra steps.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 29, 2008)

I will take care!  Thanks for the warning.

Whoo, you had me worried for a minute.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 1, 2009)

OK!  

I know it is dangerous, but I had another idea!  What about me using maple 1 1/2 inch thick butcher block countertops?

They are relatively inexpensive, and can be installed easily.  I would not have to worry much about the sink and water because the sink has these drainboards.







And on either side of the range I could insert this tile pattern flush, so I could put hot pots on it.






I could use the same pattern over the range as part of the existing solid yellow ceramic tile backsplash as well as on the old range space backsplash.  I would surround the new tiles with more plain yellow tiles.

Would it be too much?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it would be beautiful.  The maple would compliment the golden tones in the tile and add a "warm" quality to the kitchen and the sink would pick up the "whites" in the tile.  I think this would be a winner.

The butcher block would also be a less "loud" surface in your kitchen.  Tile and granite/marble are very hard surfaces and don't do much to dampen sounds.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 1, 2009)

Then I guess this idea is a saver!   

I sure didn't look forward to having to buy slab marble, shipping it, having it fabricated, and having it installed!  Too rich for my blood.

And this idea is much more affordable!


----------



## coookies (Jan 1, 2009)

Leolady said:


> I am going to re-use all of the old cabinets [they were top of the line in their day], so I won't need any more.
> 
> But I am going to replace the hollow core doors with paneled ones, so I will be looking for them.  And I need flooring for the kitchen, breakfast area, living room, and hallway.  I am thinking about using wood.



Not sure if prices would be better or worse, but you can get reclaimed wood too :-D 

Bamboo flooring is becoming popular - its cheap, eco-friendly, and abundant.  Not sure about durability.  There is also a new type of tile flooring available that is inexpensive and durable and also eco friendly - my school is looking at this kind of flooring for remodeling the campus... I can't remember the name but I will PM you with it when I get it.  My university is a commuter campus (no dorms - yet) with 13,000+ students so if it is durable enough for them I'm sure it would hold up in a kitchen!


----------



## coookies (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok just remembered, I have the powerpoint on my computer with all of the names of the possible flooring possibilities my school is looking at (I am in a group that is going to be presenting some new ideas to the committe behind the renovation).  

-Cork wood flooring
-Bamboo
-EnviroTRAZ flooring - this is actually really cool, you can come up with your own colorful designs on the flooring.  Google envirotraz and click "images", I can email you some other images if you like.  

Just some ideas for ya... I personally like wood flooring myself but don't know much about the durability depending on the wood but I do believe that the above types are very durable.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

I think you'll love the wooden counter tops! I have 2 counter tops that are wooden and I just re-seal them with linseed oil and beeswax every 6 months or so to keep them water and stain resistant. They are much quieter and more durable than marble and I think they look really nice with vintage appliances and fixtures.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 2, 2009)

Leolady said:


> OK!
> 
> I know it is dangerous, but I had another idea! What about me using maple 1 1/2 inch thick butcher block countertops?
> 
> ...


 

Looks a little...._fruity_.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 2, 2009)

What was the damage on the sink, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG... LOVE the sink LeoLady... really really nice.

I like the idea of wood counter tops. I am thinking the same for myself.

Then if you found a nice piece of old marble you could just set it on top like a dough board.

Good Luck.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeekinz said:


> What was the damage on the sink, if you don't mind me asking?


 
No damage at all. It is pristine the photo probably shows a bit of dirt.  Oh duh!  It didn't cost me a thing.  When my grandmother's church was renovating it's new building, I helped them.  The church GAVE me the sink!

 I have a thing about lemons. I love the color and the scent. In this case, it fits right in with the existing backsplash!

Hombre, I have a 30 by 50 inch marble table top I bought at a thrift shop years ago. I plan to use it in the breakfast area on top of my grandmother's gateleg table with the antique cottage style chairs.

Only a couple of steps from the main kitchen, and low enough to use for pastry when needed.

I plan to get prefinished oak plank flooring at Lumber Liquidators, along with their maple butcher block counters. I think wood floors will help the re-sell value of the house.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is the faucet I am thinking of using.  I haven't bought it yet.






And here is a similar butcher block table to the one I have in storage.  I won't cut on the counters.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

Which fabric do you like best for the kitchen curtains?






or 






Considering the tile pattern I chose.  I appreciate all input.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm all for the blue one as long as the blues coordinate at least.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

Great!

I was hoping you would say that because I have a lot of this fabric.   

I will make curtains, braided rugs, tablecloth for the breakfast area, and cover potholders, etc.

Thanks so very much ELF!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

The blue (and lemons for that matter) are very Mediterranean...I like it!  It would make me happy to look at it!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

Since it may be a long time before I can get things pulled togther, don't hold your breath.

But when I am done, I would be proud to have you come for a visit.


----------

